# Bumper Launchers?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

No clue about your question--sorry! Just wondered how Caira is doing, post surgery?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually we are back at the vet tonight. Lots of swelling and it's turning hard again. When will it all end?!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There are lots of different types of launchers, which kind did you get?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The dt systems bumper launcher


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What color power loads did you get with it? (Hopefully browns or greens.) 

What type of bumper did you get with it? If it's a kind of hard foam, football shaped thing, go buy a white canvas launcher dummy. Save the football shaped thing for later when the dog is accustomed to going LONG.

Dummy launchers are loud. They will sound like a 410 or 20Ga shotgun going off, so choose your training locations carefully. (In the front yard, in a suburban neighborhood probably isn't a good idea.) 

A nice open football field works good for introductory work. Have the handler stand with the dog in the end zone at one end of the field. Have a helper walk along the sideline, out about 35 or 40 yards and throw the bumper *BY HAND*, toward the centerline of the field. Send the dog to retrieve it. Repeat the process but have the helper walk out 50 to 60 yards before throwing the dummy. Send the dog after it. Repeat the process again, but have the helper go out 80 to 90 yards and toss the bumper. Send the dog after it. 

Now you and the dog are ready to try the launcher on the next attempt. Send the helper out to the 80 or 90 yard mark on the sideline. Have them slide the bumper onto the launcher. Then load the chamber with a brown or green load (they are color coded for power level), grip the launcher as shown in the instructions, with a glove on the hand you're holding the launcher in. Aim the launcher toward the centerline of the field angling it up-wards at about a 45 degree angle. If your helper is firing green loads the bumper will go between 1/3 and 1/2 way across the field. (If you try to use that little football shaped foam bumper it will probably land in the stands). Send the dog after it.

Keep a close eye on the dog. If he shows no apprehension, start working the helper back closer to you in reverse order gradually working closer to the dog with the launcher. At the first indication of nervousness, back the helper off until the dog is working confidently again. It takes a little while to condition the dog to the loud blast. 

*DO NOT START OFF SHOOTING RIGHT NEXT TO THE DOG!*


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I got yellow but I've been hunting and involved in hunt and field for a while, so remy is used to the blast  He already knows directionals, etc.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hee hee, the first time I tried mine like 8 years ago with Boomer, we had an acre, so I thought we were good. I took it in the back yard and launched the bumper clear over the trees across the back neighbors yard. (yes, the foam football swampcollie refers to).

Little kids could be heard crying and screaming "daaaa-dEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" off in the distance. 

This thread reminds me of a time training at a fishing pond; I think we were using wingers with primers; some guy picking blueberries came out of the bushes and accused me of trying to give him a heart attack.


----------

